# Hello, Newbie Here!



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I am sure you will enjoy it as much as I have. Be prepared to learn a lot of new things too


----------



## ThoroughbredRace (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you for the kind welcome, wannahorse22.  I am sure I will enjoy this forum very much. :3


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Good to know there's another person who loves racing.


----------



## ThoroughbredRace (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you, dizzynurse for the welcome!

@ilytango: Thanks for the welcome, it's nice to meet another person who loves racing, too. 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!  I just joined a few days ago and am already obsessed--I'm hoping I can meet some new horsey friends here as well. I'm sure you'll love it. The carrot game is amazing and so addicting xD


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

hey im kinda new myself. i love thoroughbreds i have one, she is granddaughter of champs.


----------



## ThoroughbredRace (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice to meet you both, NinthHeroine and kaydeebug. 

@kaydeebug: Wow, really?  Who is she of?


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

grandsire is northern dancer and further back she has native dancer on her sires side and dams side. she is a true dancer haha


----------



## ThoroughbredRace (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome.  Haha, yes, she is a true dancer!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

do you race or what do you do? i do barrels, pole bending, flat track (race horses)


----------



## mam0329 (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome, hope you enjoy it on here. Everyone seems to be real nice and helpful.


----------



## ThoroughbredRace (Sep 26, 2010)

@kaydeebug: I used to "race" (if you can even call it that. X3). Not competitively, it was usually just with a few friends. I don't have a horse myself; we could only "race" after/during lessons. ^-^; Sadly, though, I had to stop taking lessons when my parents were too busy to take me. But I should be able to start taking lessons again soon. 

@mam0329: Thank you for the welcome, it's nice to meet you.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

ya i love it. just like my signature says::: its my life. i wish i had a horse that wasnt so hot but i love riding her she loves to run


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

i'm new too! and i was just wondering one thing. how many posts do you have to have before you can go into Horse Chat? (ha that was random)


----------

